
Show HN: Coding Challenges for Recruiters - mrrusof
https://entrevistame.com/
======
TamDenholm
Reading the title, i genuinely thought we were turning the tables on
recruiters and having them complete some tests for us developers so we can
assess if they know what they're talking about or not. I got excited for a
second.

~~~
cranium
It would actually be a good idea to test whether a headhunter is genuinely
interested in having a discussion with you or is just spamming emails hoping
to fish something.

------
onion2k
Having watched the video it looks like the expectation is that the recruiters
would define tests. I've worked with a lot of recruiters and very few would be
able to write a coding test well.

Also, it doesn't look like the recruiter has any opportunity to check that
their test is correct, and there's no way for the candidate to test their
solution works, so if there's any issue with the way the test has been defined
(eg the test was created using a signature of input:string -> string by
mistake) the candidate simply can't pass. If I was taking that test and failed
because the test software was incorrect I would not give the company I was
applying to a second chance. Applying for a job is stressful enough without
that sort of thing happening.

Lastly, as a suggestion, I'd add a feature to search StackOverflow for the
function the user has entered. There'll be a lot of cases where that happens.

~~~
mrrusof
I just re-read this. I've got one clarification: checking correctness of
questions before creation is not there yet but candidates can check their
solutions during the test. Because I'm recruiting the first users, I'm
creating questions for them and making sure everything works. Automating this
is in the roadmap.

The StackOverflow check is a very good idea. A plagiarism feature is in the
roadmap too.

I cannot thank you enough for taking some time to answer the way you did.

------
schwartzworld
I was hoping to see some examples of the code challenges you offer. The site
doesn't give any examples. what makes your library better than the other
hackerrank / project Euler sites?

~~~
mrrusof
Customer service.

------
jakozaur
Companies like Codility has been doing these for years...

Please help me understand what is new there.

~~~
mrrusof
Nothing.

